# Fast to grow.



## longtimegrower (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are two speed queen plants planted june 7. and set out on june 30th. Notice how they grow. In pic 1 they are waist high then chest high then head high then over 7foot tall. Four plants i helped a friend with really bad neck problems. He had two vertabras removed from his neck. His pain meds just dont work any more. This will do him for a while. They are budding now.Slim  If you can help someone else and make a difference please do.  Notice the broom handle is 5 feet tall.  Also these plants don`t make tons of leaves and limbs but will make huge buds per limb.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

The ol' cornfield grow method. Gotta love it. Great job on them.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey,Nice girls you have there. I also grow for the love of growing,as well as for my wifes migranes and arthritis. I do not smoke,due to random urine tests. I used to smoke but landed my job and I no longer can (I stopped cold turkey). I also stopped smoking cigarettes & drinking alcohol about 5 1/2 years ago,I always get cravings for them,as do the Govt. for the tax revenue they [cigs and alcohol] rake in. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Aug 19, 2008)

Lookin Good man, I'm thinkin of growin in a cornfield next year actually.


----------



## Abso (Aug 19, 2008)

Very stealth, .  Now lets hope they don't grow above the canopy, .


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 19, 2008)

They were topped too prevent them from going up any more and are now in full flower so I think they will be ok. With all the rain the corn is ten feet tall in this spot.


----------



## palafox (Aug 19, 2008)

Hope you know when that corn will be harvested


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 19, 2008)

nice ladies, its a good thing that your helpin out a friend. your doin more than helpin with meds your keepin him away from shady dealers


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 19, 2008)

I grew up farming and im on top of the harvest. So I have it covered. The corn crop is late this year it will be around the 15th of october or later before harvest starts and they will cut the beans first so it might be even later than that.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 2, 2016)

This is an old post of mine but you can clearly see how fast mandala strains really do grow. I was a big mandala supporter back nine years ago.happy growing slim


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2016)

I love Mandala strains.  Satori continues to be one of my all time favorite strains.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey maybe it will cross Pollinate with the corn,,,then you could have REAL POPCORN BUDS,,,lol


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 5, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey maybe it will cross Pollinate with the corn,,,then you could have REAL POPCORN BUDS,,,lol


 
  :laugh:   nice weedhopp!!


----------

